# AC110 price increase



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

I bought my last AC110 about a year and a half ago for around $45.00 online. I now notice they are $80 - wha? Is this part of the global petrochemical conspiracy, or did Hagen have a huge across the board price increase for some other reason? A reasonable price was always part of the attraction for these. Hmm, maybe Euro vs. dollar... Sheesh.


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

Did they include the BioMax a year and a half ago? They include it now but I picked mine up for $65 CAD.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

> Is this part of the global petrochemical conspiracy


Maybe there is a shortage of *cheap plastic*, can't imagine that there's all that much oil in that stuff. :lol:

JK, I use the filters too but because of their price now the canister alternatives look better, still can't beat their versatility for a HOB. I really hate the cartridge systems, I like to stuff my filters with whatever I need at the time.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Did they include the BioMax a year and a half ago?


 Yes, they've always come with the foam, the charcoal pack and the bio media. Thanks for the replies, just venting more than anything. Still the best HOB and they do last for years and years.

**I have noticed also that the sponges don't last like they used to.**


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

when i find them used i try to pick up an extra here and there and stash them. no wonder my fish room and under the stand looks like a lfs at times.
mike


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I found one at my local PetSmart for $80, which is the same as Foster/Smith and PetSolutions online price, so I bought it. I noticed the PetSmart website has them for $63.99 with FREE shipping on orders over $40: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754068 Hmm...


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

, buying them used *** stockpiled several for 20-25 per unit


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Its the American dollar.

All things European built are going to start rising in price significantly as the US Dollar goes to ****.

The Rena Filstar XP3 was $99 18 months ago, then about a year ago the price whent to $120.

The latest Dr.Foster & Smith Catalog, now has them $169.00

I got my XP4 for that a year ago.

Eheim, Rena price will go up a lot because of the Euro.

Hagen is Canadian, so the price increase not as bad, but still stronger. Hagen also put in a price increase on this over a year ago to help Local Fish Stores compete with Online priceing.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

I just bought a AquaClear 110 for $46.99 at Petsmart,  
Follow the link below and print it out, bring to Petsmart as they will price match it. Good luck.
http://www.aworldofpets.com/animals-pro ... 0&prd=1872


----------

